# Boston Advice



## BCB (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm going to Boston @ Easter, just wondering if anyone on here has been and can they recommend some good places to visit/bars,etc? cheers


----------



## stroober (Mar 16, 2007)

legal seafoods does great erm um seafood....

did go to a few bars but names escape me

there was one mexican place near harvard.......shit service and dodgey waitress

did do a 'duck tour' well touristy but well worth it

http://www.bostonducktours.com/


----------



## J77 (Mar 16, 2007)

*been a few times*

There's a line you can walk which takes you round all the cool places -- including the cemetaries where famous people like Paul Revere (sp?) from the Beastie Boys song  are buried.

It's nice to go out to the harbour, plus the fish market's are cool.

Though I can't remember any specific names...


----------



## mhendo (Mar 17, 2007)

J77 said:
			
		

> There's a line you can walk which takes you round all the cool places -- including the cemetaries where famous people like Paul Revere (sp?) from the Beastie Boys song  are buried.


Possibly The Freedom Trail? Interesting, especially if you're into Revolutionary-era history.

If you're looking for some kulcha-type stuff, i highly recommend the Boston Museum of Fine Arts. An easy ride on the T, and it has some great collections. Admission is a bit pricey, but you can go for free on Wednesdays after 4pm.

I like wandering around the Italian neighborhood, and there are some nice Italian restaurants and coffee shops. 

Boston has colleges and universities everywhere, and the town is chock full of uni students during the semester. They can be a pain in the arse at times, clogging the transit and filling up the bars. And be careful crossing the streets; the drivers are fucking nuts.

Great town, though.


----------



## Jonny Elvis III (Mar 19, 2007)

Cheers, that's dead handy for me too, as I'm off out there this coming Thursday.

Cheers


----------



## onemonkey (Mar 20, 2007)

Jonny Elvis III said:
			
		

> Cheers, that's dead handy for me too, as I'm off out there this coming Thursday.


me too..

doubt i'll have time for much sight-seeing cos i'm hanging out with kiddie-psychoes 

but will pass info along to my gf who is there as tourist.


----------



## BCB (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for the advice folks.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Mar 28, 2007)

I really liked the 'Glory' 54th Massachussetts regiment statue from the Civil War, and the Harriet Ross Tubman statue on Columbus Ave(?)

That really nice blue glass building, John Hancock Center (you can go up the top for a good view), and the church next to it, that whole Copley Square area is worth a look round

Some of the older streets are very characterful, don't remember specfics, other than pizza from Ernesto's in the old italian area near the big market on the waterfront, and the beers good generally.

Sorry I'm a bit hazy, it was several years ago, its a nice city to walk round. I found the founding fathers, war of independence stuff, very interesting.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 28, 2007)

stroober said:
			
		

> legal seafoods does great erm um seafood....


Yeah, that was recommended to me by someone who used to live there as well.

It's on a dodgy pier in the middle of nowhere, and unlike 99.9% of places in the states, doesn't take credit cards, so bring cash. It's really basic inside too, just trestle tables. However, if you want good quality seafood, and lots of it, for very little money, it's the place to go.

The Aquarium is very good - they have several different species of penguin, for a start, and this tower thing in the middle that goes around a long tubular tank of fish from different levels of the sea.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 28, 2007)

Oh - all the standard bars in Boston are non-smoking. There are "cigar bars" where you can go and smoke, but they're not that common.

I remember going to the Bukowski Tavern, which has a really excellent beer selection, and liking that. It's not too far to the door to smoke either.


----------



## lang rabbie (Mar 29, 2007)

FridgeMagnet said:
			
		

> Yeah, that was recommended to me by someone who used to live there as well.
> 
> It's on a dodgy pier in the middle of nowhere, and unlike 99.9% of places in the states, doesn't take credit cards, so bring cash. It's really basic inside too, just trestle tables. However, if you want good quality seafood, and lots of it, for very little money, it's the place to go.



AFAIK Legal Seafoods have taken credit cards for years at all their branches.   But I'm not sure the location you're describing is one of theirs.  There are still some phenomenally good cash only places around Boston Harbour - Belle Isle Lobster on the road to Winthrop, but you need to be with a car driving local to find them.


----------



## septic tank (Mar 29, 2007)

Cambridge is generally interesting. Of course, it's overrun with your fancy Harvard kids, and a lot of its charm has been eroded by the recent rent decontrol, but it's still a lovely place to go for a stroll.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Mar 29, 2007)

Boston's drinking hours are very strict for the states - from memory everywhere closes at midnight, even hotel bars/room service. The best place to go for a late drink are police bars - just ask the cab driver to take you to one.


----------



## Shandril19 (Mar 29, 2007)

Mike's Pastries in the North End for a lobster tail.


----------



## Shandril19 (Mar 29, 2007)

lang rabbie said:
			
		

> AFAIK Legal Seafoods have taken credit cards for years at all their branches.   But I'm not sure the location you're describing is one of theirs.  There are still some phenomenally good cash only places around Boston Harbour - Belle Isle Lobster on the road to Winthrop, but you need to be with a car driving local to find them.




Sounds to me like the No-Name Restaurant they're thinking of.


----------



## catrina (Mar 30, 2007)

Is the $ a pound clothing shop still there in Kendall Square, Cambridge? That was always pretty entertaining. Central Square, Cambridge, used to have some nice bars/gig spaces. The North End (Italian district) is fantastic for meals and a wander. Haven't been back in 10 years but it was nice enough for a city when I lived there. Weather could be anything from snowstorms to summer at this time of year, so pack well!


----------



## lang rabbie (Mar 30, 2007)

Shandril19 said:
			
		

> Sounds to me like the No-Name Restaurant they're thinking of.



Thought that was now on the tourist bus circuit and not reckoned to be as good as it once was - although it is probably still cheaper than any branch of Legal Sea Food.   

It looked as though that whole area around the fish pier was getting tarted up a few years ago after they finally completed all the digging for the approaches to the Ted Williams Tunnel and opened the convention centre a few blocks away.  [Sudden feeling of approaching middle age - I remember that side of Boston before the Big Dig started  ]


----------

